# 2.5 gallon -Endless Algae- 2/5/12 algae rescape



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Since there has been a lot of talk recently about hawaiian red shrimp, I've decided to share my tank.










Specs:
Tank Size: 2.5 gallon AGA
Substrate: Crushed Florida Coral
Hardscape: Red Lava Rock (BBQ lava rock)
Filtration: Box filter filled with filter floss and ceramic media
Heating: 7.5 watt Hydor Heater (though I don't think it still works)
Lighting: 27 watt cf bulb with a desk lamp, timed for 14 hours and sunlight from a south-facing window
Water Parameters: Ill measure the nitrogens, pH, kH, and gH later. The current salinity is 27 and the specific gravity is 1.020.
Fauna: 40+ Halocaridina rubra aka Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp aka Opae Ula, MTS
Flora: Cladophora, Green Dust Algae, Hair Algae, Marimo Balls, some sort of bubble algae on the surface

I've had the tank setup for almost two months now. It's pretty much near zero maintenance. All I do is: Do top-offs with dechlorinated tap water; Change about 50% of the water once a month; Add marine salt to adjust the salinity if it drops too low (since some salt leaves the tank because of salt creep) during water changes; And supplement the shrimps feeding maybe once a week with either soft green algae (when I have any) or a small piece of algae wafer.

Anyways here are some more pics. Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics. I should invest in a new digital camera...











Yes, there are MTS in the tank. They are surviving in full strength salt water. In fact they are breeding since I always see a new small baby every few days.











They will often chill in the lava rock pile, picking at the rocks.











Picking at the clouds of hair algae.











Picking at the GDA.











Feeding on an algae wafer.











Oddly enough, it seems that I have two varieties. One is the typical red form. The other is opaque white, similar to snowball shrimp. There are also some half-white, half-red ones that looks kinda like rilis.











More whites.












One of my bright reds. You can't really tell cuz my phone's camera sucks.





















And that's it for now.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, that is some great algae formations in your tank. Love the swirls and the little Hawaiian shrimps! Are the shrimps breeding for you?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow, that is some great algae formations in your tank. Love the swirls and the little Hawaiian shrimps! Are the shrimps breeding for you?


Thanks! If I ever need to rescape the algae, I just take it out of the tank, roll it into a ball, and shape however. Since there's almost no current in the tank, the algae just floats there. Unfortunately, no breeding so far. They seem to be content just picking at the algae and pooping all the time.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... your salinity might be a *bit* off for breeding to not occur.

That's so cool about rolling your algae into balls haha. That's probably how marimo balls are made


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... your salinity might be a *bit* off for breeding to not occur.
> 
> That's so cool about rolling your algae into balls haha. That's probably how marimo balls are made


Actually, I might reduce the salinity during the next water change. I added too much salt since my hydrometer wasn't detecting the change in salinity initially.

Lol, except these marimo balls are made of hair algae.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Could be the tank undergoes large temperature changes as well? Such a small volume of water and your heater may be broken?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Could be the tank undergoes large temperature changes as well? Such a small volume of water and your heater may be broken?


Maybe, though I feel no heat coming from the heater. Besides the tank sits right in front of a room heater next to my other tanks. The temps in those tanks hover around 74-76 degrees when the room heater is on and 72 when it's off. It might be a bit hotter since the lamp is a bit close to the cover, but I don't think that would cause the shrimp to not breed. From what I've read, breeding occurs after a certain age, maybe a few years after hatching. This is probably because they are so long lived (20 years or so)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea.. the thing is I think they're definitely old enough to breed since you can see saddles on tons of them.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting. Though I've found these links:

http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3220
http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3487
http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2958
http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3318

There's a theory that they need daily temperature variations and salinity variations to induce breeding. I guess Ill wait a few more months and see if they start producing eggs.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone else did have a post where he said he tried to mimic natural conditions with varying salinity. I do remember reading that... But those shrimp should be ready to breed for you with all them saddles full of eggs


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Would be nice if they did. Ill keep you posted if I start seeing babies swarming the tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Or if you roll more algae balls! I'd like to see that too!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

*Mmmmm Algae*

Took a few pics of the shrimp swarming over a clump of brown algae from my other tank (the 5.5 gallon crypt tank).




















That's the largest MTS in the tank btw. I'll probably do an algae rescape when I do a water change sometime this weekend.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Guess the shrimp get sick of the plain ol' algae in their tank .

Still really surprised the MTS are alive and breeding in that salty water!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Not bad! Have the shrimp bred?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice habitat


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Not bad! Have the shrimp bred?


Nah not yet. Haven't seen any berries. I am going to try lowering the salinity at the next water change and see how it goes. Also order some powdered spirulina and supplement their feeding.



xenxes said:


> Very nice habitat


Thanks!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Did a water change, cleaned out the filter (and found a shrimp living off the biofilm in it), and rescaped the tank.










Decided to divide the tank to half rockwork, half algae and keep the center open for feeding.











I took out the hair algae, rolled it into a ball with my hands, and cut it up with some scissors to get the fluffy effect.











Algae clouds.











Added more lava rocks to the otherside of the tank to increase the places they could hide and possibly breed.

Other than that, I removed the heater from the tank since it stopped working. I can't really rely on Hydro Mini Heaters for consistent heating (this is the third that has died on me).

Anyways I reduced the salinity and specific gravity from 26 ppt and 1.019 to 17 ppt and 1.012. The temperature is currently 73 degrees but fluctuates depending on how long the light is on. I would test the other params but I am not sure if the freshwater master kit would work in brackish/salt water.











One last pic taken during the daytime.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL it's like a toxic gas cloud of ALGAE!!!


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

I loveee the hair algae. It looks so fluffy - I kind of want to run my fingers through it, haha! Beautiful!


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have more of that stuff if you want it! I had a 55 gallon with and boy did it grow fast! I do like the looks of it. the shrimp oughta like that!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like a scene from "The Mist". Hair algae in that amount looks CRAZY out of the water. I never knew they would have cotton candy consistency.

Will you get another heater for the tank? Maybe one of those reptile ones that you can rest the tank on?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> LOL it's like a toxic gas cloud of ALGAE!!!


 Lol I was trying to go for that look.


skindy said:


> I loveee the hair algae. It looks so fluffy - I kind of want to run my fingers through it, haha! Beautiful!


 But it's very coarse and slippery. Thanks!


ferretowner96 said:


> I have more of that stuff if you want it! I had a 55 gallon with and boy did it grow fast! I do like the looks of it. the shrimp oughta like that!


 Lol. Thanks. Yeah, the shrimp are constantly swimming in and out of the "toxic gas cloud".


diwu13 said:


> Looks like a scene from "The Mist". Hair algae in that amount looks CRAZY out of the water. I never knew they would have cotton candy consistency.
> 
> Will you get another heater for the tank? Maybe one of those reptile ones that you can rest the tank on?


 Lol I wish it was cotton candy so I could eat it. As for another heater, I am probably not gonna be adding a new one. The room temperature stays in the lower 70's during the day and the light over the tank bumps the temp up maybe a degree or two up. Also the desk the tank is on sits right next to a heater for those really cold days. Besides, from what I've read, fluctuating temperatures might help them get into a breeding mood.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you ever see "The Mist" movie? If not you should consider watching it just because of your tank


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Did you ever see "The Mist" movie? If not you should consider watching it just because of your tank


 Lol I saw it a while back. It kinda does, though I wish I had some bigger shrimp coming out of the algae clouds.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You should put one of these babies in there: http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...+supergiant+crustaceans+made+off+new+zealand/


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd rather eat those giant amphipods. Toss em in a pot of boiling water for a few minutes and serve with some butter and lemon.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Mmm yummy. I wonder what they taste like too.

Can I get some advice about starting an opae ula habitat? You're using BBQ volcanic rocks? Like from the outdoors section at Home Depot / Walmart? And how did you get so much algae to grow? Just left the light on or did you have a starting portion? Also what do you use to test salinity? Never done salt water.

Thinking of adding nerites to mine too hoping they'll breed and hatch. I'm surprised there aren't more people with opae ula tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Xenxes I was actually going to refer you Monsterfish lol. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/164609-opae-ula-nerite-biotope-what-do.html


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Mmm yummy. I wonder what they taste like too.
> 
> Can I get some advice about starting an opae ula habitat? You're using BBQ volcanic rocks? Like from the outdoors section at Home Depot / Walmart? And how did you get so much algae to grow? Just left the light on or did you have a starting portion? Also what do you use to test salinity? Never done salt water.
> 
> Thinking of adding nerites to mine too hoping they'll breed and hatch. I'm surprised there aren't more people with opae ula tanks.


 Posted the answers to your questions in your thread.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Monster, any idea what kind of algae they eat/prefer? Or do they eat everything? I just cultured some green hair algae


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Holy crap, who needs filter floss? Just stick that in your canister!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Also, I had no idea it would take that much salt to get it to 1.01!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How much aquarium salt was it?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Instant Ocean (marine salt), I bought API Aquarium Salt first, then read it missed several trace elements required for brackish tanks. 

I got a 3lb box. Used maybe 1/4 of the box and not at 1.01 yet, getting close. Hydrometers suck.

I don't think I'd ever want to do a marine tank (1.02) if it costs this much salt. Maybe I'll just walk down to the beach with a bucket... imagine the critters I'd come home with.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Monster, any idea what kind of algae they eat/prefer? Or do they eat everything? I just cultured some green hair algae


 They'll eat soft green algae, diatoms, and GDA. Mine will pick at the hair algae but they'd rather graze on the biofilm and GDA on the glass.


synthorange said:


> Holy crap, who needs filter floss? Just stick that in your canister!


 But then you'll get hair algae everywhere.


xenxes said:


> Instant Ocean (marine salt), I bought API Aquarium Salt first, then read it missed several trace elements required for brackish tanks.
> 
> I got a 3lb box. Used maybe 1/4 of the box and not at 1.01 yet, getting close. Hydrometers suck.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever want to do a marine tank (1.02) if it costs this much salt. Maybe I'll just walk down to the beach with a bucket... imagine the critters I'd come home with.


 How are you mixing the salt? I bought a 10lb box of Petco brand marine salt and I use the scoop that comes with it. When Im making saltwater, I use a smaller container filled with water to create a super saturated solution. I then pour it into the tank slowly. You might have to give the tank a quick stir to evenly distribute the salt mix into the tank. That way you will avoid false readings of 1.02 when instead it's actually 1.25 (like I've done before).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Um, I was lazy, so I poured it into the filter intake area, thinking the strong flow would help distribute it evenly. I wonder if I killed my bacteria with salt overdose. Been doing it slowly past few nights and testing next day. It doesn't look like I have undisolved salt anywhere. 

I read the box just now (after pouring for 2 days lol)... apparently 3 lbs makes 10 gallons of marine, so brackish would take 1.5lbs in a 10g I assume? So.. ~0.9lbs for my 6g, that's about 1/3 of the box. Need to add a tad more.

I need to throw some flakes in there to see if I get a spike.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> How are you mixing the salt? I bought a 10lb box of Petco brand marine salt and I use the scoop that comes with it. When Im making saltwater, I use a smaller container filled with water to create a super saturated solution. I then pour it into the tank slowly. You might have to give the tank a quick stir to evenly distribute the salt mix into the tank. That way you will avoid false readings of 1.02 when instead it's actually 1.25 (like I've done before).


Will pouring such a concentrated salt amount into the tank at once hurt the shrimp at all?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sure it does, on the box it says not to pour directly into tanks with animals. Good thing I don't, yet


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Will pouring such a concentrated salt amount into the tank at once hurt the shrimp at all?


 Hasn't affect my shrimp yet. Also I only add saltwater to the tank during water changes. I pour a little bit of the salt solution into the aquarium then follow up with some fresh, dechlorinated tap water afterwards. When topping off evaporation loss, I just use dechlorinated tap water.


xenxes said:


> I'm sure it does, on the box it says not to pour directly into tanks with animals. Good thing I don't, yet


 It only says to not put the salt directly into the tank. As long as you mix the salt with water before adding it into the tank, the shrimp should be fine.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

So the Coralife light has a shimmering effect, don't know if this is intended with marine lights or if it's a product defect. Either way it makes me nauseous. Can anyone recommend another light replacement for the Edge (assuming I don't want to cut off the top/plastic?)... clip on a Fluval 13W, or Finnex 26W at the filter area?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you posted in the wrong thread. Lol


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I did


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It's impossible to do a good scape with lava rocks, I think I'll just pile it on  

Maybe I'll pile them on the edge like you did, except both sides since I don't have enough algae.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the rock piles is that I rarely see most of the shrimp. Next time I rescape, I am going to do a layer of lava rock along the bottom and float the algae near the surface.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That was my concern too, do they spend most of the time in the rock piles or the algae? Have you experimented with moss? Hoping they eat algae/microfauna in java moss. Still don't have much algae-- I threw in a wafer to seed algae and all it did was make the water brown lol. 

I just did a little rescaping, will post a pic soon.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any updates MonsterFish? Any luck with breeding?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I killed all of mine and went fresh, hope you're having better luck!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, you guys bumped this up lol.

No luck with breeding. I think I lost a few. Not sure how many I have left. Though I see some from time to time picking on the lava rock. They seem to enjoy being in the dark nooks and crannies between the lava rocks than out in the open. The MTS are breeding like crazy and 4/5's of the tank has been smothered by green hair algae. I'm thinking about rescaping when I find a some decent pieces of black lava rock or lace rock.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

. Yea was bumping some of my subscribed threads haha.

Did you try altering the salinity to encourage breeding?


----------



## DeLaFe (Sep 11, 2012)

What type of hydrometer are you using? All of them are pretty inaccurate, but the plastic box type are REALLY bad- they get worse over time. If I ever make it to one of the meets bring a sample of your water and I will bring my refractometer and check it for you.

You should pick up a few pieces of dry live rock, better than the lava rock... It is a 2.5 gal tank, right? I may have a few pieces I can spare from my 180 Gallon reef sump.

Alfred


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Monster...

You still keeping Opae?


----------

